# Most expensive tools for small job ever!



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, used the HEPA vac and Festool sander for getting rid of the black streaks on the joists prior to clear coating and tried out my new Finish Pro 395 with the Zar Waterborne Clear coat for the finsih. That is over $3,000 of new equipment on a small job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Festool .....:notworthy::tongue_smilie:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope that's a job that will "pay for the tools in one job"

Looks good, have more pics?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RCP said:


> Hope that's a job that will "pay for the tools in one job"
> 
> Looks good, have more pics?


Just one more cell picture. Nothing fancy. There used to be a small attached shed/garage on the side of the cottage. GC tore it down and put up the new porch.

And, no it will take a few jobs to pay for those purchases (if I ever land a pre-78 home again). The FP 395 is to save my remaining brain cells and try to drop lacquer, so even if it never pays for itself, it MAY be worth it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Dean beautiful job man! Seriously!


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

You cant kill these tools. We have Festool sanders and Prootool vacs. They never seen service guy. :notworthy:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If these fancy HEPA vac only last as long as a shop vac, I will be seriously unhappy!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great project Dean!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

How'd the Finish Pro work?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear what you think of the Festool vac. I have no doubts about their reliability and effectiveness, but how convenient and maneuverable are they? Is it something that could be carried up and down stairs reasonably, or more of a stationary type setup?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the finish pro, I definitely liked it so far. I think I will buy a second air cap, since it does build up with over spray fairly quickly so one can be in thinner and pulled out when the other starts to plug the air openings. After about a gallon, it would build up enough that I lost the atomizing effects of the air somewhat (hard to see with a clear finish, paint would be more obvious while spraying).

For the festool, for interior only work, I would get the next size down. It is the same footprint size, but less height. I got the larger 33 size in case I was grinding on the exterior of a home with a sander. It moves well with the wheels and is not really cumbersome (have not used it in tight settings though). Power tool start feature is nice. Vacuum is not very loud. Obviously smaller than your typical 12-16 gallon shop vac, but relatively heavy for it size. Moving it around inside should be the same or easier than a standard size shop vac. If you use a smaller 6-8 gallon shop vac, that would be easier to move around inside. Accessories are EXPENSIVE for longer hoses, vac attachments, etc.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for your input. My other question was about the attachments. I see a tool is typically sold with the vac, whether a sander or a saw, but can other tools, say made by Makita or DeWalt, be used readily with the hose provided? The Fein vac I have has a rubber adapter, which is kind of universal, but still with owning more than one vac I can never seem to find the matching attachment when I need it. If I am going to streamline, this Festool may be it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, now the clear coated siding on this project will need to be painted either white or gray (they are leaning towards white). So what do you use to prime over the Zar WB clear? I am thinking an acrylic since it is a WB clear instead of a bonding oil (to maintain flexibility of all layers).


----------

